# Lane cedar chest (refinishing)



## TexMar95 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was looking for some advice on refinishing this cedar chest. Although I have been woodworking for a number of years, I have never worked with wood veneers.

My plan is to replace all of the existing veneer with new. I have found some veneers at Houston Hardwood that I think will work just fine. They even have padouk. A little pricy but I think it would look really good.

If anyone has ever done this or has any suggestions, I would love to her them. I really enjoy this forum and the pictures of the projects. Keep em coming and thanks for the help.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

My first thought is, holy **** what a can of worms! I think your biggest issues are going to be in getting even clamping pressure. Most of the thin vaneers I've seen are done in vacuum bags. They are also done before assembly and on flat surfaces. The vaneers are done slightly over sized and trimmed to final demensions for assembly. You have rounded edges, inside corners, outside rounded corners and solid trim to get around. Where there's a will there's a way. I'm not going to say you can't get there from here but I will say it's not a straight or well travelled road. Good luck and if you tackle this thing post up some pics and updates to show what did and didn't work so well. 
later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

what does the under wood look like?

Good luck on this project, it's way over my skills


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

if you use a paper backed veneer it will not be so hard. Hardwood lmbr on 5 1/2 street in houston carries it in several different lengths, can be installed with contact cement. Seems like they may have changed thier name but the address is right. I am doing one now that does not need that mch veneer work and have another waiting.


----------

